# Any smartwax retailers in s.wales



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Just wondering,high postage just takes the **** on a single bottle....


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You'll be lucky to get it at all, nationwide shortage at the mo so mail order may be your only option.

We do have limited stock http://www.morethanpolish.com/smart_wax.asp


----------

